# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Ba thị trấn không thể bỏ lỡ trong hành trình châu Âu - Du lịch Châu Âu

## hangnt

*Nếu từng đi châu Âu mà chưa ghé qua Hallstatt, Colmar hay Burano là bạn đã bỏ qua những điều tuyệt vời nhất mất rồi.* 

*Thị trấn Hallstatt (Áo)*


Tọa lạc giữa hai thành phố Salzburg và Graz ở khu hồ Salzkammergut nước Áo, Hallstatt là một thị trấn nhỏ nổi tiếng khắp thế giới bởi vẻ đẹp thơ mộng và yên bình bên bồ. Hallstatt được đánh giá là một trong 20 thị trấn đẹp nhất châu Âu.

Ôtô không được phép đi vào thị trấn trong khoảng tháng 5 tới tháng 10, từ 10h sáng đến 5h chiều. Tuy nhiên, điều đó chẳng hề quan trọng bởi bạn sẽ chỉ mất khoảng 30 phút tản bộ là đi hết thị trấn nhỏ này. Mỗi góc của nó mang một vẻ đẹp rất riêng. Dạo bước qua các ngõ nhỏ, du khách có thể cảm nhận được cuộc sống từ hàng nghìn năm trước.


Vào mùa hè, nơi đây là thiên đường của những trò phiêu lưu mạo hiểm như leo núi, đi bộ đường dài, cắm trại, đạp xe địa hình… Mùa đông ở Hallstatt lại đẹp như tranh vẽ với những lễ hội ẩm thực, vui chơi, trượt tuyết. Món truyền thống mà bất kỳ du khách nào khi đến đây cũng nên thử là cá hồi và thịt bò phi lê, uống với rượu vang và ăn kèm salad.

*Thị trấn Colmar (Pháp)*


Colmar là thị trấn nhỏ, nằm ở trung tâm vùng Alsace, đông bắc nước Pháp. Du khách tới đây sẽ bị thu hút bởi sự yên bình, cổ kính của những con nhỏ ngõ, những ngôi nhà gỗ nhiều màu sặc sỡ như những căn nhà làm bằng bánh bột gừng trong truyện cổ tích, và khắp nơi là những bụi hoa tươi và cây leo xanh mát. Thị trấn có lịch sử gần 1.000 năm tuổi nhưng vẫn lưu giữ được nét đẹp của kiến trúc xưa.

Dân sành rượu vang khắp thế giới hẳn quen thuộc với Colmar - thủ phủ của con đường rượu vang miền Alsace (Route des Vins d’Alsace). Bạn có thể dành một ngày thuê xe máy để chạy ra những cánh đồng nho ở Colmar, màu xanh ngút ngàn các vườn nho san sát lá xanh, các nông trại dọc con đường rượu vang nối liền với nhau.


Xuyên qua thị trấn là con kênh nhỏ, du khách có thể đi thuyền, ngắm cảnh đẹp thanh bình hoặc đi bộ để ngắm kỹ những ngôi nhà nhiều màu, xinh xắn. Colmar còn là quê hương của nhà điêu khắc Frederic Bartholdi, người đã tạo nên bức tượng Nữ thần tự do. Vì thế, trong thị trấn có một bức tượng Nữ thần tự do nhỏ và một con đường mang tên ông.

*Thị trấn Burano (Italy)*


Nằm cách Venice gần 10 km, hòn đảo Burano ở Italy là có lẽ là nơi đa màu sắc nhất trên thế giới. Mỗi ngôi nhà được xây san sát và có kích cỡ gần bằng nhau, được sơn một màu khác nhau, hầu hết là những màu sắc sặc sỡ, tạo nên dãy phố sinh động, ấn tượng. Trên ban công các nhà đều trồng những bụi hoa nhỏ. Đa phần ở đây là dân làng chài, nên quan niệm sơn nhà mình lòe loẹt, nổi tưng bừng cho dễ nhận ra. Ở Burano còn có đặc sản là vải đăng ten, nhiều người nói rằng ngày trước đàn ông đi đánh cá, đàn bà ở nhà làm nghề này. 


Venice náo nhiệt, tưng bừng, rộn rã bao nhiêu thì Burano thanh bình, yên ả bấy nhiêu. Cuộc sống cứ lững lờ trôi như chẳng cần để ý tới những gì xung quanh. Burano nhỏ xíu, nếu đi bộ nếu nhanh mất chừng một tiếng là hết cả hòn đảo nhưng có thể cũng mất đến vài tiếng lang thang khắp các ngõ ngách và chụp ảnh để rồi khi phải rời nơi đây, bạn sẽ có cảm giác tiếc nuối.
_
Theo ngoisao_

----------

